# Making Cheese



## HappyJoy (Nov 24, 2015)

Ugh, I feel like a cornball with that title.

I've recently begun a journey as a cheese maker. Very, very new at this.  I've made mozzarella, ricotta and have just invested in building a cheese cave and am on my first week (of 16 weeks) to aging Emmentaler (swiss) cheese.  

I have the patience of a gnat, I'm pretty sure I did a couple of things wrong but won't find out until Spring.  

Ignore this thread at your leisure.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2015)

HappyJoy said:


> Ugh, I feel like a cornball with that title.
> 
> I've recently begun a journey as a cheese maker. Very, very new at this.  I've made mozzarella, ricotta and have just invested in building a cheese cave and am on my first week (of 16 weeks) to aging Emmentaler (swiss) cheese.
> 
> ...



Let me know when you get to Gouda


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2015)

Gnat?

A new kind of cheese? 

Cornball? Another really great variety? 

Might not be the time or place but tofu is a really healthy cheese. Same principle but made from soy beans. Not that I would even consider making my own but tofu is good food. 

Seriously - a long time ago, I decided that food should be an adventure and it led me to becoming vegetarian and finally really enjoying food. About your cheese - have fun and see where it takes you. 

When its time for a tasting party, I'll bring the wine.


----------



## HappyJoy (Nov 24, 2015)

OMG, I was just looking at that today.  A lot of pouring off whey readding water while maintaining temperature....sounds like a pain in the ass and I just want to be sure I have the basics right right.  I was thinking about doing parmesan next but I think the wait will kill me.


----------



## HappyJoy (Nov 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Gnat?
> 
> A new kind of cheese?
> 
> ...



I hear you, whenever I cook my own food I tend to go more vegetarian (ignore the pot roast in my slow cooker) and at the very least whether it's meat or not it always tends to be healthier.  

Tofu....hmmm, that sounds interesting to make.  Here is a recipe and it does appear to be akin to making cheese:

How to Make Tofu | Homemade Tofu | Tips for Making Tofu

Now....if you're making your own tofu, you are or should be committed. I think I'm going to try this.


----------

